# Help with new departure rear hub



## reginald (May 2, 2012)

I have a model D rear hub that spins free about 1/2 a turn every time you stop pedaling, then start again.  It's very annoying.   I see no difference between this hub and others that work properly.  Anyone out there know how I fix this?  Thanks!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2012)

reginald said:


> I have a model D rear hub that spins free about 1/2 a turn every time you stop pedaling, then start again.  It's very annoying.   I see no difference between this hub and others that work properly.  Anyone out there know how I fix this?  Thanks!



Did you check that all the inner parts are all there and lined up properly?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 2, 2012)

Check the retarder spring or swap it out for another- NOS ones are pretty easily available and I remember that putting in a new one usually made a world of difference in how the hub performs.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2012)

Check that all the parts are there and i agree you should swap out the transfer spring if all else checks ok


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2012)

here is another hub pic


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 2, 2012)

SEE D6 AND D12 ON THIS CHART...Usually the transfer spring is worn out or broken...look for that


----------



## reginald (May 3, 2012)

I think you are all on to something....I vaguely remember the teeth on the two sleeve halves not meshing perfectly around the spring during assembly.  I may try to bend the spring or might have another around.  Thanks for the good answers!  I will post results.


----------



## reginald (May 7, 2012)

reginald said:


> I think you are all on to something....I vaguely remember the teeth on the two sleeve halves not meshing perfectly around the spring during assembly.  I may try to bend the spring or might have another around.  Thanks for the good answers!  I will post results.




I replaced the spring and put it back together.  It is improved, but still happens with less frequency.  I may have to look for a new one.  It rides better, at least.


----------

